# Best filtration method for 125g planted tank?



## Schadenfreude (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all. I've mostly been a lurker to these forums but I need some advice. I hope this is the right place to post the question.
I've been keeping freshwater fish for several years but still consider myself a beginner as I've always had smaller tanks with basic HOB filtration.
I've just purchased a used 125g tank to upgrade from my current 40g. The tank comes with under gravel filters and a Fluval 304 filter. I've never used either before and I'm leaning towards skipping the ugf altogether. I know the Fluval is only rated to 70 gallons so I'll have to get a new canister filter, but I'm overwhelmed by all the options especially since I know very little about them. 
I want to have a somewhat heavily planted tank so I don't know how much difference that makes, but can you recommend a good setup for a relatively conservative price? The fish load will be pretty light as I'll be keeping the fish from my 40g only until the tank has time to settle and I can works out all the kinks of the new system being new to this setup. 
Should I use the ugf system or is it ok to leave it out? I've heard mixed reviews on the benefits and I have Malaysian Trumpet Snails to clean the gravel as well as doing regular water changes.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, even on things I haven't thought of yet. Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as much as i love the UGF system i am only using it on tanks under 40 gallons....all of the rest have sponge filters..for the 125 i would suggest a Fluval FX-5 or FX-6..the FX-5 should be a lot cheaper now that the 6 is around..i believe they pump the same amount of water , 900+ GPH , but the 6 has more media chambers...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Canister filters... hate'em. They don't keep tanks clean and clear as opposed to a simple HOB filter. Not to mention they're a pain to maintain too.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help!
Ice- I also like HOB filters but I thought maybe it was just because I was comfortable with them. What kind of setup would you suggest if I go the HOB filter route on the 125g?
Could I just do a similar setup to what I've had on my 40g- gravel substrate (no under gravel filter) and an HOB filter (or two?)?
I've always wanted to have a large fish tank so I want to do it right. 
Right now I have a Marineland penguin 350 power filter on the 40g. Could I juat add another one of those and place it at the other end of the tank?
Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With a big tank like that, you could actually do a sump/refugium, but it will be the priciest option unless you really excel at DIY.

High tech planted tanks tend to have canister filters rather than HOBs because less surface agitation means less escape of added CO2. The also seldom have UGFs because people like to move the plants around and not have to cut or detangle the roots from the plates. 

For HOBs on a tank that size, I'd do 2 of the 350s and the fluval you have & a big pond-size sponge filter with a powerhead. IMO 2 emperors are good for 55, but aren't enough for more than 70.


----------

